# Micro Teddy Lionhead



## SuzieC (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi

I have just bought a what I was told was a Micro Teddy Lionhead, brought him home on Saturday night. However now reading through a few posts I'm not sure if they even exist! I don't really care, he is beautiful anyway, black and grey and fluffy all over. Ive been told he is 12 weeks old. He is eating Chunleys muesli at the mo but i would like to get him onto pellets. Does anyone have any advise re changing his food, how much he should be eating or has anyone heard of a micro teddy lionhead or know anything about them?

also i would like to keep him as a house rabbit, he is all set up and seems to be enjoying exploring but when i go to try and pick him up he doesnt seem to like it and runs away. Any advise on getting him used to being handled more without being bitten?

thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

No such breed I'm afraid 

As for the change over to pellets, I would give him a couple more weeks to settle in first before changing anything as he is still fairly young so still at risk of bloat.
In a few weeks you can start changing him over slowly (it should take 10 - 14 days to change over completely) and I would recommend Allen & Page natural as it has one of the highest crude fibre contents at 23% 
As for picking him up, the majority of rabbits don't like being picked up as they are a prey species so being picked up simulates being picked up by a predator so it is best to spend time with him down at his level 

Will you be getting him neutered and finding him a neutered friend?
Ohh and can we see pics please? We love pics here


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely haven't heard of a micro teddy lionhead, but I do have a lionhead rabbit, lol. I second B3rnie on the feeding advice 

As for the picking up part, my rabbit, Honey, HATES to be picked up, as do a lot of rabbits. However, if I sit anywhere he comes right up to be pet and loves to get attention--he just likes it on the ground and not in the air or my lap, lol. Spend time just sitting on the floor while your bunny explores, and I'm sure he'll come up to you to investigate. While he's near you, you can pet him and give him a couple treats so he knows being near you means getting good attention, not always being lifted into the air where he feels trapped and scared.

And yes, pictures would be greatly enjoyed!


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

I have also never herd of a micro teddy lionhead, i have a beautiful lionhead and he is a lot smaller then normal but sometimes that happens and has been bred like that. 
a lot of buns dont like being picked up and i respect that unless they need a check over or going to the vets. i find if they get to know you and you just sit very still by them they will come over and explore you anyway, i love it when my two buns jump on me and at least then i know thats what they want to do and not what i want to do with them.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

My bun hates being picked up. However, he loves investigating and exploring around me if I just sit quietly on the floor. I respect his closeness by resisting the urge to move in with my hands for a cuddle! 

I find do find that feeding by hand can sometimes be a nice way to be close to your bunny and build up their trust (again whilst resisting the urge to move your hand and stroke them once they've taken the food, though!).

Buddy will happily climb onto my lap to take veggies from my hand to eat, which is pretty rewarding for me and obviously he's just happy to be munching! I can't guarantee this will always totally avoid nibbled fingers, though...although occasionally I'm honoured with a chin rub or a nuzzle for my efforts!


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

I think Micro Teddy Lionhead is what we breed in europe but wie call it just Teddy dwarf. Looks like this? :










And he really needs a friend ^^ best couple is a neuterd buck an a doe.
Instand of the normal pellets you can give him dreid herbs, vegetables and fruits. It´s much better than the normal pellets. Caus even the fiber is high there´s a lots of molasses inside and he can get an ileus ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Felixteteddys said:


> I think Micro Teddy Lionhead is what we breed in europe but wie call it just Teddy dwarf. Looks like this? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry hun the bit I bolded is wrong in the UK, you can get plenty of pellets without any molasses at all 
And for a new rabbit owner I would not recommend them trying to get the diet right without a small amount of pellets


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Teddy is the mane type, its a "pet name" for a double mane, double manes are not showable, but are a result of having 2 mane genes (normal lionhead is Mm double maned lionhead is MM and no maned is mm)
micro is NOT a true term, and no breeder worth their salt would refer to an animal as a "micro" what you have bought is simply a double maned lionhead from a back yard breeder im afraid  (no decent breeder would feed chudleys muslie either!)

most rabbits hate being picked up, but he will love attention on his level
will you be getting him a friend? rabbits are highly social animals and crave bunny ompany


----------



## SuzieC (Oct 31, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics, they show his eyes as red, they are not red, they are brown and they don't really show how cute he is. i thought i would also show you the website for the place that i bought him - welcome - Tullyho rabbit and guinea pig breeders

They have given me a bag on chunleys to feed him with and told me to stick with that, but i have brought a bag of pellets which i would like to introduce slowly, especially as i cant seem to find the chunleys anywhere, i need to get a wriggle on before he runs out.

i wanted to be able to handle him without him being scared so that i can keep an eye on him, but also so that i can brush his fur properly.




























Thank you to everyone for all of your replies.


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

One of our Buns os fine being handled and one not so much but the best way to win his trust will just be to sit/lay on the floor and let him explore around you. Don't even try and pet him. Ours are ok now but we knew we had won Womble over when I was lay on the floor and she started grooming my hairline and licking my forehead.

A friend, Spayed female ideally, would make him a much more contented bun.

Also, unless I have missed something, I havn't seen any mention of you feeding him Hay? Is this part of his diet and a Bun should always have access to Hay as this makes up 85% of their diet and keeps their insides ticking over properly.

Edit: just seen the pics, is that Straw or Hay??


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

SuzieC said:


> Here are a couple of pics, they show his eyes as red, they are not red, they are brown and they don't really show how cute he is. i thought i would also show you the website for the place that i bought him - welcome - Tullyho rabbit and guinea pig breeders
> 
> They have given me a bag on chunleys to feed him with and told me to stick with that, but i have brought a bag of pellets which i would like to introduce slowly, especially as i cant seem to find the chunleys anywhere, i need to get a wriggle on before he runs out.
> 
> ...


Can't say I am impressed with the website at all :confused1:

Your boy is very cute, but he doesn't even look like he has a double mane to me, so IMO is neither "micro" or a "teddy" :scared:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he does have a double mane, the MM gene gives all over body fuzz, Mm just gives head fuzz, however the quality of his mane is VERY poor, and im sorry to say, none of their rbbits look worth breeding to me

easy way to think of it is think of one m as the head and one m as the body 
mm no mane any where
Mm head only
MM allover 

i stand by what i said, im afraid you found yourself a BYB


----------



## SuzieC (Oct 31, 2011)

Stufi said:


> One of our Buns os fine being handled and one not so much but the best way to win his trust will just be to sit/lay on the floor and let him explore around you. Don't even try and pet him. Ours are ok now but we knew we had won Womble over when I was lay on the floor and she started grooming my hairline and licking my forehead.
> 
> A friend, Spayed female ideally, would make him a much more contented bun.
> 
> ...


It is timothy hay, have been giving him plenty of it, but unsure how much food i should be giving him. 
have been doing similar, letting him come to us, last night he hopped up on the sofa to join us and seemed more than happy to be stroked, this made me happy


----------



## SuzieC (Oct 31, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> he does have a double mane, the MM gene gives all over body fuzz, Mm just gives head fuzz, however the quality of his mane is VERY poor, and im sorry to say, none of their rbbits look worth breeding to me
> 
> easy way to think of it is think of one m as the head and one m as the body
> mm no mane any where
> ...


what is a BYB? when u say his mane is very poor, do you mean unhealthy or just not very pretty, the first would worry me, if this is the case, what can i do to help him? i know i sound like i have no idea, all i want is for him to be happy and healthy and become part of the family 

i bought him from there thinking i was doing the right thing rather than buying from a pet shop which never seem to be great!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I completely agree with Lil Miss on this one I'm afraid. Your boy is a lovely pet rabbit, but hes not show-able and should not be used for breeding. 

Also indoors you might find it better to have your boy on a soft blanket with hay out the way in a hay rack (creates less mess) and just hay or rabbit safe litter in a litter tray. 

You boy will be very scared, he wont be used to normal household noises, it will be too warm for him indoors if he has come from a hutc.

If he is not hand tame already it makes things much harder, best advice I can offer is to sit at his level read or watch tv and have some treats with you to reward him when he comes to you. Never chase him or grab he will only get scared. If you want him to go in his home then you need to use a command word like "GO HOME' and put a treat in the cage, he'll soon learn


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

SuzieC said:


> It is timothy hay, have been giving him plenty of it, but unsure how much food i should be giving him.
> have been doing similar, letting him come to us, last night he hopped up on the sofa to join us and seemed more than happy to be stroked, this made me happy


 Just be patient with the little guy then. By the sounds of it he is already trusting you.

With regards to the Hay you can never give him too much but obviously it is nice to give him regular fresh bits than give him huge chunks (i.e 1/2 a bag) in one go as it will go stall, get messed on and cost you a fortune


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

SuzieC said:


> what is a BYB? when u say his mane is very poor, do you mean unhealthy or just not very pretty, the first would worry me, if this is the case, what can i do to help him? i know i sound like i have no idea, all i want is for him to be happy and healthy and become part of the family
> 
> i bought him from there thinking i was doing the right thing rather than buying from a pet shop which never seem to be great!


BYB = Back Yard Breeder, it is a term we use for a breeder that breeds for the sake of it with no real thought into what they are breeding (that is the polite answer :lol
When Miss said his mane is poor it just means that it isn't a great example for his breed, as in rather than a nice bushy mane he has just a bit of fuzz hopefully that makes sense 

A good breeder is much, much better than a pet shop (especially as most pet shops use breeding farms for the "stock". I will always recommend people visit a local rescue as there are soo many buns looking for their forever home  and they get plenty of babies in too :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a BYB is a backyard breeder, think puppy mill for rabbits, no thought given to the genetics needed to create healthy happy animals

by poor mane i dont mean anything health wise, just looks and breed standard, he is not a good example of the breed im afraid

however the fact he was bred by some one who looks to be in all intent and purpose a BYB there could be underlying health issues, as hes supposed to be a "micro" i would keep a close eye on his teeth, as breeding animals smaller then they should be can create some really bad dental issues, this may not be the case, but its something worth keeping an eye on regardless


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> a BYB is a backyard breeder, think puppy mill for rabbits, no thought given to the genetics needed to create healthy happy animals
> 
> by poor mane i dont mean anything health wise, just looks and breed standard, he is not a good example of the breed im afraid
> 
> however the fact he was bred by some one who looks to be in all intent and purpose a BYB there could be underlying health issues, as hes supposed to be a "micro" i would keep a close eye on his teeth, as breeding animals smaller then they should be can create some really bad dental issues, this may not be the case, but its something worth keeping an eye on regardless


Did you see the "Designer house rabbit" page? :mad2:


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Did you see the "Designer house rabbit" page? :mad2:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i did, did you see their "amazing" did you know page?

some of their great ones

*DID YOU KNOW? A rabbits diet needs to be 20% seed and 80% hay same for guinea pigs (My personal experience).*
20% seed!!!! wheres the veg

*DID YOU KNOW? Rabbits are nocturnal and are most active late in the evening and the early hours of the morning (My personal experence). *
errrrrrrm no they are crepuscular

*DID YOU KNOW? You only need to have the buck or boar snipped (personal bits down below) to stop a female getting pregnant.(vets advice).HUSBANDS TAKE NOTE HE HE!*
so what about the 80% risk of uterine cancer in does?

*DID YOU KNOW? Myxomatosis and VHD the main killer of rabbits is easily preventable by means of a cheap and cost effective single yearly vacination.*
....................... myxi twice a year VHD once.... thats 3 vaccinations a year


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i did, did you see their "amazing" did you know page?
> 
> some of their great ones
> 
> ...


No I didn't, after seeing her "quality" rabbits and then the designer house rabbit page I closed the window cos it was winding me up :mad2:
By the looks of that I seriously need to look at my rabbits diet as they are missing out on sooo much seed


----------



## SuzieC (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow it looks like i have rescued him from there at least! Not wanting to show or breed from him anyway, just want a happy healthy pet bunny and he seems to be that so far. Going to get him checked over at the vets anyway, make sure that he is ok and keep an eye on those teeth. Oh and we have decided, after a few name changes to call him Fred, i think it suits him. Will get some better pictures on soon.
Thank you again


----------

